# injection 5fu hcpcs code



## corkey4 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking for HCPCS code for  5FU
The only HCPCS code I can find is J9190 whic is IV admin only. This is intralesional injection, Can I use J9190?

History of Present Illness:
RPV: keloid
- last seen 12/2012, had ILK 40 mg/ml , 1 cc
.  having ILK 20 mg/cc with 25mg/cc of 5FU q month pt reports good improvement with injection had a total of 6 sessions now, last visit was 4 months ago
- denies any systemic sxs no fever no flu like sxs 
- sometimes gets pruritic
- last visit, patient was injected -->  ILK 40mg/ml + 5FU 50mg/ml mixed 1:1 for final dilution of ILK 20mg/mL + 5FU 25mg/ml--> total of 2cc injected into 5 submandibular keloids. Total of 1cc injected


----------

